# Vídeo / Video



## Yueni

Hola a todos. He visitado con frecuencia la página y me sirve de consulta para aclarar distinats dudas, aunque no encontré el tema que estoy publicando y por eso apenas me registro ^^Uu

El caso es que tengo la duda con la palabra "vídeo".

Según el resultado de la página de la rae (rae.es), la palabra vídeo como tal va con acentol. Sin acento sirve para palabras compuestas (como videocinta o videovisión, etc).

Sin embargo, al escribir en office la palabra "video" sin acento, no lo corrige ni lo marca com error.

También tengo la duda del plural "vídeos" <-- se ve extraño ¿no? No sé si ea como la palabra "imagen" que en singular no lleva acento y en plural sí (pero al revés, claro).

Pues, esa es la duda =)

Agradezco de antemano los comentarios. Amo el idioma y respeto la ortografía, así que me encanta aprender cosas nuevas y no tener dudas de cómo escribir correctamente.

Saludos.


----------



## balduino

Hola. 

En el español de España ha ido imponiéndose la forma "vídeo" y "vídeos". Yo lo escribiría tal como se pronuncie en tu país, puesto que las dos formas son válidas, tanto "vídeo" como "video". 

En cuanto al plural, lo correcto sería ser consecuente: si en singular lo escribes con acento, en plural también; y si en singular lo escribes sin acento, en plural será también sin acento. 
(No es un caso como el de "imagen" e "imágenes", ya que ni el plural de "vídeo" ni el de "video" toma ninguna sílaba más).


----------



## Yueni

Muchas gracias balduino.

Me quedo sin acento entonces, porque no me acostumbro a verlo del otro modo.

Me gusta mucho la ortografía, pero apenas hace poco me interésé en comprender las reglas de acentuación, tiene sentido lo que dices del caso de "imágenes", prestaré más atención en eso.

Saludos.


----------



## bayicra

Tomado del DPD



> video o vídeo. ‘Cierto sistema de grabación y reproducción de imágenes’. Procedente del inglés video,* se ha adaptado al español con dos acentuaciones, ambas válidas*: la forma esdrújula vídeo [bídeo], que conserva la acentuación etimológica, es la única usada en España; en América, en cambio, se usa mayoritariamente la forma llana video [bidéo]. Cuando esta voz se emplea como elemento prefijo en la formación de compuestos, es átona y, por tanto, debe escribirse sin tilde (→ tilde2, 4.1): videoconferencia, videoclub, videojuego.


----------



## quedamucho

Como ya dijeron ámbas son correctas, de hecho en Argentina video se pronuncia como si el acento estuviera en la "e" y no en la "i".


----------



## wamcon

> En cuanto al plural, lo correcto sería ser consecuente: si en singular lo escribes con acento, en plural también; y si en singular lo escribes sin acento, en plural será también sin acento.


No estoy de acuerdo, la acentuación es independiente de si la palabra es singular o plural. 
Si atendemos a la pronunciación en España tanto vídeo como vídeos se acentúan ambas por que ambas son esdrújulas (ya que dos vocales fuertes juntas se separan en dos sílabas Ví-de-o)
En el caso de la pronunciación hispano-americana ninguna de las dos llevan tilde (singular y plural) pues ambas son palabras llanas o graves acabadas en vocal (el singular) o en s (el plural)
En el caso de imagen e imágenes en singular no lleva tilde por ser palabra llana o grave y acabar en ene, y en el caso del plural sí lleva tilde por ser esdrújula.


----------



## El peruano

Ambas puenden ser usadas, en mi pais se usa más, la forma llana: 
VIDEO [bidéo] y su plural correspondiente VIDEOS [bidéos].

saludos


----------



## balduino

wamcon said:


> No estoy de acuerdo, la acentuación es independiente de si la palabra es singular o plural.


Me parece que sí que estabas de acuerdo, lo que pasa es que tú lo has explicado mucho mejor.


----------



## Esopo

La acentuación llana es más frecuente en el español de América, porque tiene más influencia del inglés. La palabra ha llegado a través del inglés (donde es llana) pero etimológicamente viene del latín, en donde la e es breve.
Vídeo: (Del ingl. _video,_ y este del lat. _vidĕo_, yo veo).
En España se recuperó la forma etimológica, para la palabra simple. Cuando es el primer elemento de una palabra compuesta, se pierde el acento porque es lo normal en formaciones de este tipo: sacacorchos, portalámparas, ciempiés...


----------



## mirx

Esopo said:


> La acentuación llana es más frecuente en el español de América, porque tiene más influencia del inglés.


 
Y sin embargo la forma en inglés es mucho más parecida a la peninsular. Ambas formas remarcan la última sílaba >> v*I*deo.

En México la división silábica es, consecuentemente, vi-de-o. Imagino que en España lo dividirían: vi-deo.


----------



## Agró

mirx said:


> Y sin embargo la forma en inglés es mucho más parecida a la peninsular. Ambas formas remarcan la última sílaba >> v*I*deo.
> 
> En México la división silábica es, consecuentemente, vi-de-o. Imagino que en españa lo dividirían: vi-deo.



No. En España también hacemos tres sílabas (vi-de-o) -eo no puede formar diptongo-, pero acentuamos la *primera* (vi-), no la última (que no es -deo, sino -o).


----------



## mirx

Agró said:


> . En España también hacemos tres sílabas (vi-de-o) -eo no puede formar diptongo.


 
Es eso exactamente lo que suena mal por acá, parece como si lo pronunciaran todo junto, repito, casi como en inglés.


----------



## ManPaisa

Esopo said:


> La acentuación llana es más frecuente en el español de América, porque tiene más influencia del inglés. La palabra ha llegado a través del inglés (donde es llana) pero etimológicamente viene del latín, en donde la e es breve.


Vamos por partes.  
Quienes la pronuncian como en inglés son los españoles.
En inglés la palabra es esdrújula.
No sé cómo era la pronunciación en latín.


----------



## Aviador

Esopo said:


> La acentuación llana es más frecuente en el español de América, porque tiene más influencia del inglés. [...]





ManPaisa said:


> [...]
> Quienes la pronuncian como en inglés son los españoles.
> * En inglés la palabra es esdrújula*.
> [...]


  Así es. En inglés se pronuncia /'vɪdioʊ/.

Saludos.


----------



## Yueni

Que tema tan interesante se ha formado de todo esto. -^.^-

*¡Muchas gracias a todos!*


----------



## Juan Nadie

mirx said:


> Es eso exactamente lo que suena mal por acá, parece como si lo pronunciaran todo junto, repito, casi como en inglés.


Sólo por curiosidad, vi*deo*conferencia ¿cómo os suena? La parte de video-, claro, porque creo que tanto los que decimos vídeo como los que decís video esa parte la pronunciaremos igual, digo yo (la parte de -deo-) y sonará como en vídeo. Al no estar ahí la sílaba tónica, ¿os suena mal? ¿Hacéis tónica la sílaba -de-?


----------



## ManPaisa

Juan Nadie said:


> Sólo por curiosidad, vi*deo*conferencia ¿cómo os suena?  ¿Hacéis tónica la sílaba -de-?



Hasta donde yo sé, sí.  
Yo por lo menos sí lo hago.  Digo /viDEoconfeRENcia/.


----------



## Alma Shofner

ManPaisa said:


> Vamos por partes.
> Quienes la pronuncian como en inglés son los españoles.
> En inglés la palabra es esdrújula.
> No sé cómo era la pronunciación en latín.



Estoy de acuerdo. La pronunciación en español de México, al menos el de Sonora, es muy diferente de la pronunciación del inglés. En inglés se acentúa la í. 

Saludos


----------



## El peruano

Juan Nadie said:


> Sólo por curiosidad, vi*deo*conferencia ¿cómo os suena? La parte de video-, claro, porque creo que tanto los que decimos vídeo como los que decís video esa parte la pronunciaremos igual, digo yo (la parte de -deo-) y sonará como en vídeo. Al no estar ahí la sílaba tónica, ¿os suena mal? ¿Hacéis tónica la sílaba -de-?


 
Sí, pronunciaría: Vi*de*oconferencia.


----------



## nand-o

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola:
Yo toda la vida he dicho vídeo, esdrújula, y siempre he escuchado en televisión que en Méjico y en casi toda Sudamérica decían video (llana)

Al consultar el diccionario de la RAE me encuentro esto:
*video**.** 1. *m._ Am._ *vídeo.*
*2. *m._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ *videoclub.*
*3. *f._ Arg._ y_ Cuba._ *vídeo* (‖ aparato).


¿Alguna idea?


----------



## miguel89

No comprendo la pregunta. En la entrada de video, la primera acepción remite a vídeo. Quizá porque la RAE prefiere la variante peninsular. La segunda y tercera entradas enumeran otros posibles significados de video, pero más limitados geográficamente. Por acá, video, como aparece ahí, puede significar videoclub y también el aparato con que se reproducen o graban.


----------



## nand-o

miguel89 said:


> No comprendo la pregunta. En la entrada de video, la primera acepción remite a vídeo. Quizá porque la RAE prefiere la variante peninsular.


Déjalo, mea culpa, una lectura errónea por culpa del sueño.


----------



## miguel89

Por eso digo. Aquí está la entrada de vídeo. Ves que no remite a ninguna otra. En cambio, la de video remite a vídeo. El _Am._ que precede a la primera acepción quiere decir que video se usa en América. Para ver la definición hay que remitirse a la entrada de vídeo.


----------



## nand-o

miguel89 said:


> Por eso digo. Aquí está la entrada de vídeo. Ves que no remite a ninguna otra. En cambio, la de video remite a vídeo. El _Am._ que precede a la primera acepción quiere decir que video se usa en América. Para ver la definición hay que remitirse a la entrada de vídeo.


Leer la explicación aun me hace sentirme más ridículo 

Una conocida página rusa de descargas ha decidido poner el menú (solo en inglés, hasta ahora) en diferentes idiomas y ha pedido la colaboración de los usuarios, para traducir las diversas secciones, entre ellas, vídeo. También quería colaborar otro usuario, pero con video (llana). Por si acaso he consultado el diccionario de la RAE y...¡Trastoqué las definiciones!


----------



## francisgranada

Además, la palabra _*video*_ se encuentra también en el nombre de la capital de Uruguay. ¿Cómo lo prununciáis: _Montevídeo_ o _Montevidéo_?

(independientemente del acento, "fonéticamente" hablando, es una bellísima palabra)


----------



## miguel89

Con acento en -de-: Montevi*de*o.


----------



## Jonno

Cuidado, que el -video de la capital uruguaya no tiene por qué ser la misma palabra video/vídeo. Hay diversas opiniones sobre su etimología (ver Wikipedia) y aunque finalmente sea del verbo ver (que habría de ser demostrado) yo no la usaría como ejemplo relacionándola con esta palabra.


----------



## chamyto

En España ocurre un problema :
Desde que tengo uso de razón siempre he dicho "ví-deo" , pero escrito _video._


----------



## Bloodsun

Acabo de enterarme de que existen dos pronunciaciones y grafías distintas de "video". Para mí siempre fue palabra grave: vi*de*o. Y me resulta de lo más extraño imaginar a un hispanohablante pronunciándola esdrújula.

Nunca terminará un día sin haber aprendido algo nuevo e interesante en WR.


----------



## Jonno

chamyto said:


> En España ocurre un problema :
> Desde que tengo uso de razón siempre he dicho "ví-deo" , pero escrito _video._



Será porque no has leído un texto escruto por mí 

Aunque es cierto que se ve mucho sin tilde, yo me fijo mucho en esas cosas y sí hay quien lo escribe correctamente.


----------



## Peón

¡Qué extraño y lejano nos suena ese *vídeo* a muchos sudacas! Para mí, casi impronunciable. Si llego a escucharlo lo asocio con *vidrio*.

(¿De dónde sacaron los peninsulares tan extraña acentuación?)

Saludos


----------



## Bloodsun

Peón said:


> (¿De dónde sacaron los peninsulares tan extraña acentuación?)



De los yankees...


----------



## Peón

Bloodsun said:


> De los yankees...



Oh! Ok. Gracias....


----------



## Istriano

Peón said:


> ¡Qué extraño y lejano nos suena ese *vídeo* a muchos sudacas! Para mí, casi impronunciable. Si llego a escucharlo lo asocio con *vidrio*.


En España casi siempre usan _cristal _en vez de _vidrio_.


----------



## Birke

Bloodsun said:


> De los yankees...



¿Cómo que de los yankis?

No y no. Directamente es latín y tal como se supone que se pronunciaba en latín: Vídeo= veo, primera persona del presente de indicativo del verbo ver.

Es un caso idéntico al del adjetivo "níveo, nívea" del que se tomó el nombre para la crema nivea, que pronunciamos_ nivéa_ sólo porque la inventaron los de la Bayer, y los alemanes tienen una tendencia a pronunciar todas las palabras llanas sólo comparable a la que tenemos los hablantes de castellano.


----------



## Bloodsun

Birke said:


> ¿Cómo que de los yankis?
> 
> No y no. Directamente es latín y tal como se supone que se pronunciaba en latín: Vídeo= veo, primera persona del presente de indicativo del verbo ver.
> 
> Es un caso idéntico al del adjetivo "níveo, nívea" del que se tomó el nombre para la crema nivea, que pronunciamos_ nivéa_ sólo porque la inventaron los de la Bayer, y los alemanes tienen una tendencia a pronunciar todas las palabras llanas sólo comparable a la que tenemos los hablantes de castellano.



No soy lingüista, así que no me atrevo a discutirte. Pero mirá lo que dice el DPD:


> *video o vídeo. *‘Cierto sistema de grabación y reproducción de imágenes’. *Procedente del inglés video*, se ha adaptado al español con dos acentuaciones, ambas válidas: la forma esdrújula vídeo [bídeo], que conserva la acentuación etimológica, es la única usada en España; en América, en cambio, se usa mayoritariamente la forma llana video [bidéo]. Cuando esta voz se emplea como elemento prefijo en la formación de compuestos, es átona y, por tanto, debe escribirse sin tilde (→ tilde2, 4.1): videoconferencia, videoclub, videojuego.


Tal vez el inglés la haya agarrado del latín, pero los españoles la agarraron del inglés.


----------



## luna_mdq

> Tal vez el inglés la haya agarrado del latín, pero los españoles la agarraron del inglés.


A menos que los romanos hayan inventado la videocastera y los videos, claro está.


----------



## Birke

Bueno, vale que los anglosajones inventaron el aparato y lo bautizaron vídeo, pero esa es una palabra latina, y no creo que nadie la tome por inglesa al oírla o verla escrita.

*video o vídeo*. ‘Cierto sistema de grabación y reproducción de imágenes’. Procedente del inglés video, se ha adaptado al español con dos acentuaciones, ambas válidas: la forma esdrújula *vídeo [bídeo], que conserva la acentuación etimológica*, es la única usada en España; en América, en cambio, se usa mayoritariamente la forma llana video [bidéo]. 
Se entiende que la acentuación etimológica es la del latín, no la del inglés, claro.


----------



## mirx

Birke said:


> Bueno, vale que los anglosajones inventaron el aparato y lo bautizaron vídeo, pero esa es una palabra latina, y no creo que nadie la tome por inglesa al oírla o verla escrita.
> 
> *video o vídeo*. ‘Cierto sistema de grabación y reproducción de imágenes’. Procedente del inglés video, se ha adaptado al español con dos acentuaciones, ambas válidas: la forma esdrújula *vídeo [bídeo], que conserva la acentuación etimológica*, es la única usada en España; en América, en cambio, se usa mayoritariamente la forma llana video [bidéo].
> Se entiende que la acentuación etimológica es la del latín, no la del inglés, claro.



No, pasa lo que tú mismo dices respecto a nívea. Una la tomaron del alemán y la otra del inglés. Así de sencillo.


----------



## Birke

No.
Sencillamente vídeo se decía en latín vídeo, igual que níveo se decía níveo.

Y lo mismo que el adjetivo castellano sigue siendo níveo, como su origen latino, decimos aquí vídeo tal como era el verbo en latín. 

Que no tienen porqué decirlo igual en América, ya lo sé.


Y me voy a la cama, que a estas horas y con tanto sueño me quedo ya "in albis", jaja


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

Birke said:


> No.
> Sencillamente vídeo se decía en latín vídeo, igual que níveo se decía níveo.
> 
> Y lo mismo que el adjetivo castellano sigue siendo níveo, como su origen latino, decimos aquí vídeo tal como era el verbo en latín.
> 
> Que no tienen porqué decirlo igual en América, ya lo sé.
> 
> 
> Y me voy a la cama, que a estas horas y con tanto sueño me quedo ya "in albis", jaja



A mí también me gustaría creer que la pronunciación esdrújula de los españoles la tomaron del latín, pero no creo que sea así. Fíjense que "video/vídeo" (referida al aparato) es una palabra que ya desde su nacimiento se metió en el habla popular, cosa que no sucede con otros latinismos como "vítreo", "crustáceo", "férreo", y tantas otras palabras cultas que no han llegado tanto al habla popular. Compárese con las palabras "fideo", "conteo", "voleo", "rodeo", todas ellas palabras graves y bien castellanas y cotidianas. Por eso creo que el hecho de que los españoles pronuncien "vídeo" y no "video" se debe más a la influencia del inglés.

Saludos,


----------



## Señor K

Perdón, pero no me quedó claro que, si la palabra en España dicen que es esdrújula (o sea, separan "de-o"), ¿por qué debería ser "ví-DE-oconferencia"?...

Corríjanme por favor si me equivoco, pero en palabras similares acentuadas en la primera sílaba (cómo "níveo", por ejemplo), ¿acaso no se produce diptongo, separándola en solo dos sílabas ("ní-veo")? Diferente sería, por ejemplo, en palabras como "Nivea" (marca de crema), que se leería "Ni-ve-a", ya que la tilde como que amarra las vocales de la sílaba siguiente.

Repito, me es muy extraño separar "vídeo" en "ví-de-o", si los golpes silábicos -según yo- son "ví-deo", ya que al separarlos, le estamos entregando demasiada fuerza a la "e", comparable a la acentuación normal de la palabra...

Espero haberme hecho comprender.


----------



## Agró

Señor K said:


> Perdón, pero no me quedó claro que, si la palabra en España dicen que es esdrújula (o sea, separan "de-o"), ¿por qué debería ser "ví-DE-oconferencia"?...
> 
> Corríjanme por favor si me equivoco, pero en palabras similares acentuadas en la primera sílaba (cómo "níveo", por ejemplo), ¿acaso no se produce diptongo, separándola en solo dos sílabas ("ní-veo")? Diferente sería, por ejemplo, en palabras como "Nivea" (marca de crema), que se leería "Ni-ve-a", ya que la tilde como que amarra las vocales de la sílaba siguiente.
> 
> Repito, me es muy extraño separar "vídeo" en "ví-de-o", si los golpes silábicos -según yo- son "ví-deo", ya que al separarlos, le estamos entregando demasiada fuerza a la "e", comparable a la acentuación normal de la palabra...
> 
> Espero haberme hecho comprender.



Señor K, para que exista diptongo, una de las vocales tiene que ser, necesariamente, *i *o *u*.
*eo* nunca es diptongo:

ví-de-o
vi-de-o-con-fe-ren-cia


----------



## Elxenc

¡Hola y buenas tardes!

Mientras leía todos los mensajes sobre la pronunciación correcta de Vídeo/ video, me ha venido a la mente el origen del nombre de la ciudad de Montevideo. Dónde ponemos (todos el acento?) Creo que en la última "e", pues  a ver si nos cuadra alguno de los posibles origenes del nonmbre dela ciudad para la pronunciación por similitud del aparato reproductor de imagenes.

Copio de "Wikipedia en castellano, por lo tanto, que cada uno le dé el valor que quiera.

Toponimia  Existen varias explicaciones acerca de la palabra _Montevideo_. No está en discusión la hipótesis según la cual «Monte» proviene del cerro que se halla frente a la bahía, pero sí el origen etimológico del término «video».15


 


 Cerro de Montevideo desde la ciudad, en 1865.




*Monte Vidi* - _origen documental_:16 proviene del _Diario de Navegación_ del contramaestre Francisco de Albo miembro de la expedición de Fernando de Magallanes, quien escribió: «Martes del dicho (mes de enero de 1520) estábamos en derecho del Cabo de Santa María (actual Punta del Este),  de allí corre la costa leste (este) oeste i (y) la tierra es arenosa i  (y) en derecho del cabo ai (sic.) una montaña hecha como un sombrero al  cual pusimos nombre Montevidi». Este es el más antiguo documento español  en que se menciona al promontorio con un nombre similar al que designa a  la ciudad pero en él no se hace ninguna mención al supuesto grito del  vigía.
*Monte vide eu* (_He visto un monte_) - _origen espontáneo_:16 Se trata de la más difundida de las versiones,17  pero descartada por la mayoría de los expertos por considerarla  insostenible por la mezcla de diferentes dialectos que encierra. El  nombre provendría de la expresión en portugués  que significa «Yo vi un monte», frase pronunciada por un marino anónimo  perteneciente a la expedición de Fernando de Magallanes al divisar el  Cerro de Montevideo.
 

*«Monte-VI-D-E-O».* (_Monte *VI* *D*e *E*ste a *O*este_) - _origen académico_:16 Esta versión dice que los españoles anotaron la situación geográfica en un mapa o carta portulana, ya que el cerro es el sexto monte que se ve sobre la costa navegando el Río de la Plata de este a oeste.18 19 20  Con el devenir del tiempo se unificaron estas palabras y quedó  Montevideo. No se han hallado pruebas contundentes que permitan  corroborar esta hipótesis académica, tampoco se puede asegurar con  certeza cuáles eran los cinco montes que se avistaban antes que el  Cerro.
*Monte Ovidio* (_Monte Santo Ovidio_) - _origen religioso_:16 Esta hipótesis, que no ha contado con muchos adherentes, surge de una interpolación que aparece en el ya mencionado _Diario de Navegación_ de Fernando de Albo, donde se establece que _«corruptamente llaman ahora Santo Vidio»_ cuando se refieren a la montaña como un sombrero a la que pusieron por nombre Monte Vidi, es decir, al Cerro de Montevideo,  Ovidio había sido el tercer obispo de la ciudad portuguesa de Braga,  donde fue por siempre venerado, y a quien se le erigió un monumento en  el año 1505.  Dada la relación que los portugueses tuvieron siempre con los orígenes  de la ciudad de Montevideo –descubrimiento, fundación- y, a pesar de que  esta hipótesis como las anteriores, carece de una documentación  contundente, hubo quienes relacionaron el nombre del Santo Ovidio o  Vidio que aparece en algunos mapas de la época y, la consecuente  derivación del vocablo «Montevideo» para designar a la región desde  aquellos primeros años del siglo XVI.



Saludos y hasta otra.


----------



## Jonno

A partir del mensaje 25 del tema se comentó lo de Montevideo


----------



## XiaoRoel

Hay  muchas palabras en español con fluctuaciones acentuales según en que variedad de español se produzcan. Es algo normal en una lengua de extensión mundial, como el español, también sucede en portugués, en inglés (supongo) y en egeneral en lenguas muy extendidas territorialmente por regiones sin fronteras directas.
Hay que aceptar ambas pronunciaciones, lo demás son bobadas.


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

Hola, os dejo un enlace de Fundéu que trata el tema (aunque es del 2005): http://www.fundeu.es/consulta/video-o-video-38/
Hoy (febrero 2015) en la rae aparece con acento (http://buscon.rae.es/drae/srv/search?id=LSJvmRnxxDXX2ickkNBY), aunque el artículo está enmendado y, al pulsar sobre la enmienda, la palabra video figura sin acento...


----------



## Jonno

Antes también aparecía con y sin acento. Lo que ha cambiado en la edición 23ª es que ahora de vídeo (con tilde) te remite a video (sin él), y antes era al contrario.


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

Hola Jonno, ¿entonces entiendo que hoy lo "correcto" sería video sin tilde?


----------



## Jonno

No hay una más correcta que otra. Ambas formas lo son pero se usan de forma mayoritaria en una zona diferente.

Si te fijas, en la edición 22ª dice que video (sin tilde) es la forma que se usa en América, y te remite a vídeo (con tilde).
Y en la edición 23ª dice que vídeo (con tilde) es la forma que se usa en España, y te remite a video (sin tilde).


----------



## Julvenzor

Yo lo entiendo como que la RAE asume ahora el uso mayoritario de "video" en sentido poblacional y desea plasmarlo mediante una vinculación opuesta a la anterior. Nada que ver con correcciones/incorrecciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

Lo que me ha descuadrado es la remisión a video (sin tilde), la había entendido como un cambio de criterio, que es lo que comenta Julvenzor (gracias por tu aportación), si no me equivoco, saludos.


----------



## Jonno

Cuando el DRAE te remite de una entrada a otra ambas son correctas.

Cuando la palabra no es correcta (por ejemplo, bombon sin tilde) te dice lo siguiente:

La palabra bombon no está registrada en el Diccionario. La que se muestra a continuación tiene formas con una escritura cercana.

bombón1., bombón2.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## shyshocker

el RAE refiere que video es lo correcto pero también existe la variante vídeo. aqui les dejo el vínculo Solicitud rechazada


----------



## chamyto

shyshocker said:


> el RAE refiere que video es lo correcto pero también existe la variante vídeo.



Solicitud rechazada

Hola, valen las dos.


----------



## Alecm

-------------HILOS UNIDOS---------------


Siempre he escuchado video en Latinoamérica y vídeo en España, pero actualmente estoy escuchando la pronunciación video también por algunos españoles en Youtube.

Cuál es más frecuente hoy en día? Gracias.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

Bueno, según la RAE ambas acepciones son válidas. Mientras que en España se usa mayoritariamente *vídeo*, en América se utiliza *video*.

Saludos.


----------



## Seelewig

También pienso que *vídeo *sigue siendo la pronunciación mayoritaria en España, al menos en la conversación cotidiana.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Vídeo, en España. Si alguien lo pronuncia de la otra forma será como imitación o en plan de broma.

Saludos


----------

